# 喧嘩



## Pacerier

Hi all, is it true that besides having the meaning of "quarreling", 喧嘩 can mean fighting physically?


----------



## Lamb67

けんか quarrel; brawl; fight; squabble; scuffle
http://eow.alc.co.jp/けんか/UTF-8/


----------



## Pacerier

Hey* by the way* when they put "fight" as the meaning of けんか, do they mean "fighting Physically"?

*O*r does the "fight" means something like "*I* had a fight with my parents" (non-physical)?


----------



## Lamb67

I think it means either physcially or verbally or both depending on context. Please browse more on that same webpage I suggested and there are 9 pages of the examples of the uses.


----------



## almostfreebird

http://tangorin.com/general/kenka


----------



## Pacerier

Ok thanks for the help!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Pacerier said:


> Hi all, is it true that besides having the meaning of "quarreling", 喧嘩 can mean fighting physically?


 
We have an expression "口喧嘩”　（　くちげんが　）。verbal and oral fighting 
and not physical.


Hiro Ssaki


----------



## Pacerier

ok i'll keep that in mind =)


----------



## InNihon

Hiro, do you normally specify 口喧嘩 unless you mean to specifically point out that it wasn't physical? I'll defer to your judgment, seeing as your a native, but in my 14 years here, I believe I've more often heard just plain 喧嘩 to describe even "argument, quarreling".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

InNihon said:


> Hiro, do you normally specify 口喧嘩 unless you mean to specifically point out that it wasn't physical? I'll defer to your judgment, seeing as your a native, but in my 14 years here, I believe I've more often heard just plain 喧嘩 to describe even "argument, quarreling".


 
The current situation is deplorable. A decade ago, we hardly heard about 
the domestic violence. Man and wife had only a verbal quarreling 口喧嘩
in a family.


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## almostfreebird

Hiro Sasaki said:


> The current situation is deplorable. A decade ago, we hardly heard about
> the domestic violence. Man and wife had only a verbal quarreling 口喧嘩
> in a family.
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



But this woman did an amazing thing:  


5 "Abe Sada Incident"


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

almostfreebird said:


> But this woman did an amazing thing:
> 
> 
> 5 "Abe Sada Incident"


 
It was a scandalous and exceptional case. So, she remains in our 
history. 

Hiro


----------

